# Dove Breeding Question



## Luthien (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a question about a father dove and it's baby. So a bit of background first the father does still have his mate (the mother) but the baby I'm questioning about was hand fed from day 5 because they kicked it out (they did have 2 babies). So here's my question do father birds teach their babies? Lately the father has been bow cooing to the mother which of course is natural but he's also been bow cooing to the baby (which I think is also male), is he trying to teach his baby?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

No...he is not trying to teach the baby. He is bow cooing to show his dominance.

Dawn


----------



## Luthien (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh ok that makes sense. At first I just thought they bow cooed to females for mating reasons. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Males will bow coo to females for mating reasons...and males will also bow coo to other males and females for territorial rights and dominance. Females will do the same. I have females that bow coo to other males and females. They will mount either sex just like a male. I have males that act like females...very submissive. Another male will approach them and they squat for them to mate like a female does...

Dawn


----------

